# Monster trigger Thursday 4-19-2012



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Launched at about 7:30 am to some nice surf, biggest I have taken my PA thru yet. Timed the sets just right and didn't even get wet:thumbup:
Trolled the entire 4.7 mile trip out to the spot but not a hit.
Got to the spot in about 73' of water and it was beautiful out there.
First drop with a live bait and pulled up a little 33" red snapper.
While I was catching more bait got a legal trigger:thumbup:
Then a little later dropped my bait rod with my shimano 4000 reel and hooked what I initially thought was a nice snapper. Fought this fish for what seemed like 10 minutes. As soon as I get color I realize this is no snapper but a stud trigger!
About 22 inches at the fork! Weight it at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle on the way home 9 lbs! :thumbup:
My buddy Ollie got about a 5' tiger shark on his chicken rig which was pretty
cool to see.
I didn't even try for kings because I can't even give that stuff away and the smoker I ordered is on backorder
found another spot on the way in which was in a hole in 85' of water and it was loaded with fish! The snapper literally followed me when I was leaving. I got some cool video of that.
Got a few bobos on the troll in. The surf had not died as much as I had hoped and I barely avoided rolling my Pro Angler in the surf! Ollie was nice enough to video my beach landing
I'm sure he will post it on here soon lol.
It was a great day on the water and I am so lucky to live here!
Thanks for reading!
Dustin
View attachment 46692


View attachment 46693


View attachment 46694


View attachment 46695


View attachment 46696


http://youtu.be/xC4Im7gXfkk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EtYFowqvKM0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EtYFowqvKM0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g1yrNuvO9c8


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice... That thing is huge....


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a beast congrats


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Great trigger!!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet Trigger!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a big one.nice catch


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, what a monster!
Your report was a great read, loved the specifics to it like water depth.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job dustin! thats a beast trigger


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Caddie, dude what a nice trigger!! super nice pic, A1 fish!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

That trigger is a freak of nature!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I've done a lot of spearfishing and diving and I think that's the biggest trigger I've ever seen!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy Crap! I'll bet that fish got all the ladies!


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

biggest trigger I have seen.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

wow. you are the man!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

holy TRIGGERFISH batman!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice trigger, I have never even seen one that big off of a boat. Badass on a kayak.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That is a monster trigger.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Varryyy nice trigger! Yummy!:thumbsup:


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome time out there Dustin! Great report. Never thought I'd say this, but now that I'm fishing in the Gulf I wish this surf would die down. Can't wait to get out there again.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell of a trigger - excelent snapper too


----------

